# Is UBER manipulating driver ratings ?



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't really worry too much about my rating, but I did notice something interesting as of late.

6K rides here, so, it's a reasonable database to refer to.........last week I had 7 remaining 4 stars and nothing else showing. Once one more 4 star drops off, I go to 4.99............suddenly I get a 3 star and a 2 star in 24 hours. Really ? I go thru my trip log and none of them were even remotely close to being trips where I'd suspect I was going to get dinged.

I'm still at 4.98.........and if it was 4.89 I would'd care either, however, it's too statistically unusual to get 2 bad ratings from pax in 24 hours, when you know better.

Thoughts ? Uber Pro just got here yesterday, so I think they are going to start ****ing with driver's ratings more than they usually do as a result.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If they did to drop drivers below 4.85, maybe.....otherwise it’s a database and each day stars roll off/on.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes. Welcome home from that particularly dense rock you've been vacationing under lately :roflmao:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I know how it works. The entire thing is suspect IMHO. And, I am not the first long term driver to voice suspicions here recently either. Let's see what happens this month now that we have Uber Pro in our market -o:


----------



## eddie151 (Feb 4, 2020)

I thought the same thing happened to me yesterday after I dropped a couple off at the airport. Everything was fine and they slept most of the way. My car was clean and the drive was perfect. Nothing was said but good morning and off we went. We made good time and they departed my car happy. I had not drove for 3 days prior to this ride. I always check my star rating in the morning before I leave. I've been holding a strong 4.94 for a while. Immediately after pulling away I switched over to see my rating, it was a 4.93. It seems that they gave me a one star, which makes no sense unless they're just assholes. I have had a few one star ratings that didn't make any sense. Like you, I began to think UBER might be playing with my ratings. UBER has gone to hell lately anyway... Its almost not worth it anymore... The rating system is severely flawed and is always in favor of the rider.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I got two one 🌟 last week and then 3 3 🌟. I only did 10 rides .one of the 1 🌟 I know why I got that and I 1 🌟 them ,but the other s who knows. But you no a pax can change their rating of you months later . I went from 4.97 which I've been for a year to a 4.94.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

eddie151 said:


> I thought the same thing happened to me yesterday after I dropped a couple off at the airport. Everything was fine and they slept most of the way. My car was clean and the drive was perfect. Nothing was said but good morning and off we went. We made good time and they departed my car happy. I had not drove for 3 days prior to this ride. I always check my star rating in the morning before I leave. I've been holding a strong 4.94 for a while. Immediately after pulling away I switched over to see my rating, it was a 4.93. It seems that they gave me a one star, which makes no sense unless they're just @@@@@@@@. I have had a few one star ratings that didn't make any sense. Like you, I began to think UBER might be playing with my ratings. UBER has gone to hell lately anyway... Its almost not worth it anymore... The rating system is severely flawed and is always in favor of the rider.


The one star came from a different trip, 3 days before you transported the people in this story. Their 5 * triggered the one-star to come in and be factored.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As with most Uber conspiracy theories, my opinion is that I doubt it. I think it would involve too many programmers who are not part of the upper echelons of Uber management. The PR risk of it getting out in relation to any benefit Uber would gain, would make it unfeasible. JMO.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Uber is definitely screwing with your Ratings. Your Ratings will drop as soon as you start rating the Riders down.

Keep giving Riders 5 Stars and your Ratings will go up. I had 4.80 Rating. I switched to another market and start giving every Rider 5 Stars. Now my rating is 4.96


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Uber is definitely screwing with your Ratings. Your Ratings will drop as soon as you start rating the Riders down.
> 
> Keep giving Riders 5 Stars and your Ratings will go up. I had 4.80 Rating. I switched to another market and start giving every Rider 5 Stars. Now my rating is 4.96


Disagree! I'm at 4.97 (up from 4.96) and I've handed out a couple of 4*'s and a couple of 3*'s in the past week.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Disagree! I'm at 4.97 (up from 4.96) and I've handed out a couple of 4*'s and a couple of 3*'s in the past week.


You just sounded like alot of those one upper drivers in here. Surprise you're not a perfect 5.0 rating. I never understood the point of 2 to 4 stars. Either they were good Riders (5 stars) or bad riders (1 star).


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't really worry too much about my rating, but I did notice something interesting as of late.
> 
> 6K rides here, so, it's a reasonable database to refer to.........last week I had 7 remaining 4 stars and nothing else showing. Once one more 4 star drops off, I go to 4.99............suddenly I get a 3 star and a 2 star in 24 hours. Really ? I go thru my trip log and none of them were even remotely close to being trips where I'd suspect I was going to get dinged.
> 
> ...


Yes.
Same shit happening here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> You just sounded like alot of those one upper drivers in here. Surprise you're not a perfect 5.0 rating. I never understood the point of 2 to 4 stars. Either they were good Riders (5 stars) or bad riders (1 star).


Not trying to one up. Just questioning the notion that what I rate riders has anything to do with what my rating ends up being.

I'll bet my rating is higher than most drivers who give out 5* to every pax, and I give out less than 5* to probably 10-25% of my pax.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not trying to one up. Just questioning the notion that what I rate riders has anything to do with what my rating ends up being.
> 
> I'll bet my rating is higher than most drivers who give out 5* to every pax, and I give out less than 5* to probably 10-25% of my pax.


I drive in Vegas Market. I pick up people from every part of the country who come here. Midwestern Riders and Eastern States Riders have the most horrible Ratings.

I always give them 5 Stars because they never bother me. But it just shows how bitter Drivers are out there and pick on the smallest things to Rate their Riders down.

I guarantee most Drivers Ratings are below 4.9 in those parts of the country I've mentioned before. People always just seems to be hostile to each other in that part of the country.

I can tell your Ratings are lower than what you're bragging on here. How about a cropped screen shot of your current Rating?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> I guarantee most Drivers Ratings are below 4.9 in those parts of the country I've mentioned before.


You know that exactly how?


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You know that exactly how?


How about you check your Rating and confirm with everyone?

Post a cropped picture of your Rating and Market you drive in


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> How about you check your Rating and confirm with everyone?


I'm 4.98. Why would I need to prove it? I noticed you didn't answer my question. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'm 4.98. Why would I need to prove it? I noticed you didn't answer my question. tsk, tsk.


Another one upper here. Surprise you're not at perfect 5.0 rating. Let me guess... you make 6 Figure income from Rideshare too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Surprise you're not at perfect 5.0 rating.


a surprise? Actually I was a 5 for the longest time. Then my first 4 hit from a 'I'm late' pax. That brought it down to 4.99. Think I cried and moaned here. 2nd 4 came from a mystery and no idea; didn't bother moaning and crying since I crossed over to 'I don't really care beyond self confidence. 
You must not read this forum very much or are quite new. I do RS for the time only, mostly. Very very very part-time between 2 driving gigs. Maybe 4hrs a day max. I aim to break even and have a nice tidy tax loss to offset the income your refer to. Wife unit income and my investment income allowed me to retire like way early and do RS, which is only good as a PT/side gig deal.

Need more info, do ask but lose the 'tude'.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> I drive in Vegas Market. I pick up people from every part of the country who come here. Midwestern Riders and Eastern States Riders have the most horrible Ratings.
> 
> I always give them 5 Stars because they never bother me. But it just shows how bitter Drivers are out there and pick on the smallest things to Rate their Riders down.
> 
> ...


I drive in the Midwest. My experience is that local riders here have way higher ratings than those from the East coast, and slightly higher ratings than those from the West coast. in fact often times when I pick up a low-rated person from the airport I ask them if they're from the east coast and they go "how did you know?" Apart from the accent of course.

I've also compared some notes with local drivers and most of them are 4.9 +. Even those that drive bar time. My screenshot below is nothing special....it's typical for this market.










People in the midwest are just nicer than a lot of people in the country. Almost to a fault sometimes.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Good day Mr. Bond. Sorry, I've always wanted to say that to you. Let me give you a metaphor. I am the local goto guy for a broken computer. For years people have though that the glitch in their computer could be a virus. Never once has it been. We humans sometimes look for patterns that aren't there. Wait. Excuse me........ uh... uh.... uh .... achoo! Gosh, do I have Corona?

Kidding. Here is my scale of where low stars come from:
Uber messing with your stats: Low probability
Uber programming errors: Med probability
Random ratings from pax: high probability



MadTownUberD said:


> The one star came from a different trip, 3 days before you transported the people in this story. Their 5 * triggered the one-star to come in and be factored.


Ha ha. No Madtown. It doesn't work like that. It's FIFO (First In First Out).


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why would they want to ding you? They are desperate for people to drive for them and any way they can keep you motivated the better it seems right? Hell I couldn’t even get my tax info until I re-registered to drive for them..they need drivers and to ding you would be counter intuitive to their interests I would think..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Good day Mr. Bond. Sorry, I've always wanted to say that to you. Let me give you a metaphor. I am the local goto guy for a broken computer. For years people have though that the glitch in their computer could be a virus. Never once has it been. We humans sometimes look for patterns that aren't there. Wait. Excuse me........ uh... uh.... uh .... achoo! Gosh, do I have Corona?
> 
> Kidding. Here is my scale of where low stars come from:
> Uber messing with your stats: Low probability
> ...


I know it's first in first out. But sometimes Uber with holds a bad rating from you until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. So it's possible that getting a five-star from a certain trip could trip the trigger that unleashes the bad rating you earned on a previous trip. I've deduced this from ratings behavior in the past, especially when they used to show you the total number of five star trips in the app.

I take that back. Uber always with holds bad rating until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. when you end a trip and get an instant bad rating, that's not from that exact trip. Otherwise it would be way too easy to retaliate. Like physically, out of anger.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive in the Midwest. My experience is that local riders here have way higher ratings than those from the East coast, and slightly higher ratings than those from the West coast. in fact often times when I pick up a low-rated person from the airport I ask them if they're from the east coast and they go "how did you know?" Apart from the accent of course.
> 
> I've also compared some notes with local drivers and most of them are 4.9 +. Even those that drive bar time. My screenshot below is nothing special....it's typical for this market.
> 
> ...


I asked for a cropped screenshot. Not a photoshopped version.

Anyways, there are alot of pathetic Rideshare drivers here. These drivers have been rating down alot of Riders. And they get their feelings hurt when a few, out of many, Riders rate them down. Too bad!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Defensive Driver said:


> Anyways, there are alot of pathetic Rideshare drivers here


You think or your know? And you are here because? I feel an ID hopper or troll.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> I asked for a cropped screenshot. Not a photoshopped version.
> 
> Anyways, there are alot of pathetic Rideshare drivers here. These drivers have been rating down alot of Riders. And they get their feelings hurt when a few, out of many, Riders rate them down. Too bad!


It's not photoshopped. Why is it so hard to believe someone can have a 4.97? I even hit 4.98 over the summer. I don't drive bar time, but even those that do around here are like 4.93. We just don't have a lot of "scummy" people in Madison.

Ask @DexNex if his ratings are photoshopped.

No hard feelings man. I just don't understand why you Vegas drivers are so grumpy.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not photoshopped. Why is it so hard to believe someone can have a 4.97? I even hit 4.98 over the summer. I don't drive bar time, but even those that do around here are like 4.93. We just don't have a lot of "scummy" people in Madison.
> 
> Ask @DexNex if his ratings are photoshopped.
> 
> No hard feelings man. I just don't understand why you Vegas drivers are so grumpy.


#triggered.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not photoshopped. Why is it so hard to believe someone can have a 4.97? I even hit 4.98 over the summer. I don't drive bar time, but even those that do around here are like 4.93. We just don't have a lot of "scummy" people in Madison.
> 
> Ask @DexNex if his ratings are photoshopped.
> 
> No hard feelings man. I just don't understand why you Vegas drivers are so grumpy.


Also, you're only at Gold Status. That shows you only do a few Rides here and there. Not enough sample size. You're also in monolithic society with single cultural group of people. These kind of Ratings are irrelevant for display.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Also, you're only at Gold Status. That shows you only do a few Rides here and there. Not enough sample size. You're also in monolithic society with single cultural group of people. These kind of Ratings are irrelevant for display.


I was at Platinum until a few days ago. Mostly because I got a lot of points driving college football games, which tend to take place during hours when you get 3-point trips. I do about a hundred trips a month currently, which I hardly consider just a few rides here and there. I guess it depends on your perspective. If you're a full-time ant trying to make a rental payment and avoid being evicted, then yes that would appear small.

I don't think you should assume it's a single cultural group of people here. I've driven people from all over the world, because it's at University Town, but yes they tend to be highly educated.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was at Platinum until a few days ago. Mostly because I got a lot of points driving college football games, which tend to take place during hours when you get 3-point trips. I do about a hundred trips a month currently, which I hardly consider just a few rides here and there. I guess it depends on your perspective. If you're a full-time ant trying to make a rental payment and avoid being evicted, then yes that would appear small.
> 
> I don't think you should assume it's a single cultural group of people here. I've driven people from all over the world, because it's at University Town, but yes they tend to be highly educated.


Go drive in Milwaukee first. Then you can make a valid point for your Ratings. But oh... it's a different world, huh?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Go drive in Milwaukee first. Then you can make a valid point for your Ratings. But oh... it's a different world, huh?


I've driven in Milwaukee several times, but the vast majority of my trips are in Madison. Yes it's different there, and at least once a couple of years ago (that I can remember) my ratings suffered. My lack of familiarity with navigation there may have played a role, or my unwillingness to bring the guy back home for cash may have played a role.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive in the Midwest. My experience is that local riders here have way higher ratings than those from the East coast, and slightly higher ratings than those from the West coast. in fact often times when I pick up a low-rated person from the airport I ask them if they're from the east coast and they go "how did you know?" Apart from the accent of course.
> 
> I've also compared some notes with local drivers and most of them are 4.9 +. Even those that drive bar time. My screenshot below is nothing special....it's typical for this market.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you did that... LOL


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It always looks like Uber may be holding your rating down a little but I doubt they really are. For a while it seemed like every time I went from 4.93 to 4.94 I would get dinged back down to 4.93 within a day. Finally I got to 4.94 and stayed. Sunday I went to 4.95, Monday I went back down to 4.94, Wednesday back up to 4.95. 

I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

If I dont like someone I give them a 1 every time.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

All numbers that Uber gives us are lies, even my 1099 was wrong

cancel rate
acceptance rate
rating for driver
rating for pax
pax pricing
payouts
drivers on pax app

All lies and magic hands manipulated by the algorithm to benefit them and influence us


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> It always looks like Uber may be holding your rating down a little but I doubt they really are. For a while it seemed like every time I went from 4.93 to 4.94 I would get dinged back down to 4.93 within a day. Finally I got to 4.94 and stayed. Sunday I went to 4.95, Monday I went back down to 4.94, Wednesday back up to 4.95.
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter.


You'd be fool to believe that. I've been as high as 4.98. Once I started calling Uber out on some discrepancies and working less as a result, my rating dropped 0.08 even though I was offering the same quality service. The whole point of the rs is mind control, to push you to work harder.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UBe rHired this Guy and as usual he was getting high and thought it would be funny to change your upcoming 4.99 rating to something less than you expected


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Midwestern Riders and Eastern States Riders have the most horrible Ratings.
> 
> I always give them 5 Stars because they never bother me. But it just shows how bitter Drivers are out there and pick on the smallest things to Rate their Riders down.
> 
> I guarantee most Drivers Ratings are below 4.9 in those parts of the country I've mentioned before. People always just seems to be hostile to each other in that part of the country.


Midwest isn't hostile. There's a thing called midwest nice. It's because it's true. I have pax coming from outside of the midwest and they all comment how nice people are here. The low midwest rated pax could be from Chicago or St. Louis, or they could be ones who puked in driver cars. I was a 4.92 and was higher before working bar time. Most pax have high ratings here.

To the OP, I could believe Uber manipulates ratings.


MadTownUberD said:


> We just don't have a lot of "scummy" people in Madison.
> 
> Ask @DexNex if his ratings are photoshopped.
> 
> No hard feelings man. I just don't understand why you Vegas drivers are so grumpy.


Yep you definitely don't have a lot of "scummy" people in Madison. They're mainly in Mke.



Defensive Driver said:


> Go drive in Milwaukee first. Then you can make a valid point for your Ratings. But oh... it's a different world, huh?


It's a completely different world. Mke has high crime whereas Madison doesn't. Madison is the best part of our state. Mke isn't. The only two things Madison and Mke have is they start with m's and people in both cities love their beer, cheese and brats. I'd assume it would be the difference between Reno/Lake Tahoe and Vegas.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> If I dont like someone I give them a 1 every time.


note to self: add this to the reasons to ignore pax ratings list.


----------



## KuroYuki (Feb 20, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't really worry too much about my rating, but I did notice something interesting as of late.
> 
> 6K rides here, so, it's a reasonable database to refer to.........last week I had 7 remaining 4 stars and nothing else showing. Once one more 4 star drops off, I go to 4.99............suddenly I get a 3 star and a 2 star in 24 hours. Really ? I go thru my trip log and none of them were even remotely close to being trips where I'd suspect I was going to get dinged.
> 
> ...


I don't think they will do such things...but just bad luck meet bad riders who just want to give you bad stars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't really worry too much about my rating, but I did notice something interesting as of late.
> 
> 6K rides here, so, it's a reasonable database to refer to.........last week I had 7 remaining 4 stars and nothing else showing. Once one more 4 star drops off, I go to 4.99............suddenly I get a 3 star and a 2 star in 24 hours. Really ? I go thru my trip log and none of them were even remotely close to being trips where I'd suspect I was going to get dinged.
> 
> ...


Uber is Manipulating

EVERYTHING IT TOUCHES !


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't really worry too much about my rating, but I did notice something interesting as of late.
> 
> 6K rides here, so, it's a reasonable database to refer to.........last week I had 7 remaining 4 stars and nothing else showing. Once one more 4 star drops off, I go to 4.99............suddenly I get a 3 star and a 2 star in 24 hours. Really ? I go thru my trip log and none of them were even remotely close to being trips where I'd suspect I was going to get dinged.
> 
> ...


 I don't think Uber is messing with you in that regard.
Passengers don't have to rate you right away many times there's a delay.
By the time the pax gets around to rating you they could've confused you with another driver especially if they use Rideshare a lot.
Also some passengers don't know how ratings work, they will get a high bill from Uber and they will take it out on Uber by giving what they think is a low rating to the company.

I will have those situations every once in a while also, but Uber desperately wants to have drivers at the pro level.
They know that once you achieve it you'll try to maintain it.

They are always trying to get me to the pro level, constant emails and harassment in the app to attain something I don't want.
I don't want it because there's some things that I absolutely will not do.

Once you achieve pro level they know you will work hard to keep that acceptance rate up, all the crap rides you'll be inclined to take in order to keep that status.

It's in Uber's best interest to get you to, and keep you at that level.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

My rating has gone down since I started posting on here.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Defensive Driver said:


> Uber is definitely screwing with your Ratings. Your Ratings will drop as soon as you start rating the Riders down.
> 
> Keep giving Riders 5 Stars and your Ratings will go up. I had 4.80 Rating. I switched to another market and start giving every Rider 5 Stars. Now my rating is 4.96


I give every rider 5* . Unless someone has been very rude.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> My rating has gone down since I started posting on here.
> View attachment 418655


That's because this site teaches you not to put up with BS.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

eddie151 said:


> I thought the same thing happened to me yesterday after I dropped a couple off at the airport. Everything was fine and they slept most of the way. My car was clean and the drive was perfect. Nothing was said but good morning and off we went. We made good time and they departed my car happy. I had not drove for 3 days prior to this ride. I always check my star rating in the morning before I leave. I've been holding a strong 4.94 for a while. Immediately after pulling away I switched over to see my rating, it was a 4.93. It seems that they gave me a one star, which makes no sense unless they're just @@@@@@@@. I have had a few one star ratings that didn't make any sense. Like you, I began to think UBER might be playing with my ratings. UBER has gone to hell lately anyway... Its almost not worth it anymore... The rating system is severely flawed and is always in favor of the rider.


There are a few uneducated people who give you a one star because they think #1 means you're the best!!!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Uber is definitely screwing with your Ratings. Your Ratings will drop as soon as you start rating the Riders down.
> 
> Keep giving Riders 5 Stars and your Ratings will go up. I had 4.80 Rating. I switched to another market and start giving every Rider 5 Stars. Now my rating is 4.96


PAX retaliate when you down rate them. Less to do with Uber doing something and more with a PAX down rating you because you down rated them. Why with Lyft if I'm down rating I wait until the next day to do it. Uber we don't get that luxury.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's because this site teaches you not to put up with BS.


Then how do you explain my rating has gone up since joining UP?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> I guarantee most Drivers Ratings are below 4.9 in those parts of the country I've mentioned before. People always just seems to be hostile to each other in that part of the country.





MadTownUberD said:


> My experience is that local riders here have way higher ratings than those from the East coast, and slightly higher ratings than those from the West coast.


It's similar here in Utah. Lower rated PAX are many times tourists from big cities.

North East people are dicks for the large part. Just how the culture there rolls.



MadTownUberD said:


> No hard feelings man. I just don't understand why you Vegas drivers are so grumpy.


115 degree in the summer I think does something to a man.......


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

so you got all these years of experience and yet clueless riders have like a month to rate you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If I am going to 1* someone I wait until they are walking away from the car. Most pax don't know what their rating is anyways.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Negg said:


> yet clueless riders have like a month to rate you.


longer then that; months.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Won't read star rating are as real as Unicorns.....


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Defensive Driver said:


> Uber is definitely screwing with your Ratings. Your Ratings will drop as soon as you start rating the Riders down.
> 
> Keep giving Riders 5 Stars and your Ratings will go up. I had 4.80 Rating. I switched to another market and start giving every Rider 5 Stars. Now my rating is 4.96


This is all on theball except for one part. Uber is not messing with your ratings directly, they are simply encouraging the riders and giving them every opportunity to downrate you. They get to see your low rating instantly and can also go back in and revise your rating for a month. So when you rate low, you will get revenge rated a lot.

I used to use the system legit and give everyone honest ratings, but I noticed the same things you did and have the same policy - I rate everybody 5 period. If I rated people honestly I'd be a 3.53 lol. This is what makes Uber such utter scum. At least if they owned it I could even respect them having the balls to manipulate shit like this but they are such turds they actually try to tell you this is good thing for you as if we're morons and can't see obvious stuff.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The word ***** come to mind when I think of Uber...


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Everything involving Uber is controlled and manipulated by Uber ; even the mind of the drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> This is all on theball except for one part. Uber is not messing with your ratings directly, they are simply encouraging the riders and giving them every opportunity to downrate you. They get to see your low rating instantly and can also go back in and revise your rating for a month. So when you rate low, you will get revenge rated a lot.
> 
> I used to use the system legit and give everyone honest ratings, but I noticed the same things you did and have the same policy - I rate everybody 5 period. If I rated people honestly I'd be a 3.53 lol. This is what makes Uber such utter scum. At least if they owned it I could even respect them having the balls to manipulate shit like this but they are such turds they actually try to tell you this is good thing for you as if we're morons and can't see obvious stuff.


I wonder if different markets handle ratings differently. I give people bad ratings all the time and currently I'm at 4.97. Last weekend I gave someone a 1* for wasting my time and promising to tip in the app. She later tipped me $5 in the app.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Take screenshots that’s what I been doing


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> promising to tip in the app


downrating for no tips is plain silly as you just were confronted with. Good thing most pax don't even know they have a rating, or where to find it. Otherwise note to self: continue to ignore pax ratings from OTHER drivers. &#127965;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> downrating for no tips is plain silly as you just were confronted with. Good thing most pax don't even know they have a rating, or where to find it. Otherwise note to self: continue to ignore pax ratings from OTHER drivers. &#127965;


I didn't downrate for no tip. I downrated because I accepted the trip based on a 13 minute trip, drove out of my way to pick her up, and the instant she got in she asked me to drop her off at her car right next to the driveway. Apparently she lied and told her friend she was going to take an Uber home, but really intended to drive home drunk. Would you believe someone who does this then says she'll tip you in the app?

Not only was it supposed to be a 13 minute trip, it was supposed to be towards Madison (I was in a satellite city with several minutes between pings and long pickups just short enough to not pay a long pickup fee). Had I known it would be a minimum fare ending effectively at pickup, I wouldn't have accepted it.

Please don't assume things when you don't know the details.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> hen says she'll tip you in the app?


I have never had a pax utter that. Ever. I reread your post u did say'and'. So 50% downrate due to tip. Ok
Still, no change. I ignore pax ratings for reasons such as this. In California it really is the least important variable to dwell on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I have never had a pax utter that. Ever. I reread your post u did say'and'. So 50% downrate due to tip. Ok
> Still, no change. I ignore pax ratings for reasons such as this. In California it really is the least important variable to dwell on.


I have had pax tell me they'll tip me in the app many many many times. And 90+% of the time they do, because people in the Midwest tend to be very honest. But in this particular case I figured that since she lied to her best friend there was a good chance she was lying to me. It's about probability.

My point in telling this story was to illustrate that I give pax bad ratings all the time and I have yet to find ANY evidence of retaliatory down rating. Perhaps my driving skills are so awesome it mesmerizes them into loving me forever. Lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> have pax tell me they'll tip me in the app many many many times


The word 'tip' never comes up in my rides. I feel tacky if it did. I care more about the 40% of my pax dont even bother to rate. I'm going to start asking them at end of ride. Specially those pax whose eyes pop out if their head when I roll up n I'm not a precious Prius.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think there's a good chance people who believe that pax hand out retaliatory ratings are looking for reasons that their ratings aren't as high as they would like. Pickup, dropoff, navigation, safety. Be reasonably polite and have a reasonably clean car. That's it. It's all about fundamentals...not much else matters.



SHalester said:


> The word 'tip' never comes up in my rides. I feel tacky if it did. I care more about the 40% of my pax dont even bother to rate. I'm going to start asking them at end of ride. Specially those pax whose eyes pop out if their head when I roll up n I'm not a precious Prius.


The word "tip" comes up in my rides with alarming frequency. I agree it's very tacky. Either shove a $5 bill in my face or STFU about tipping. Like Nike, "just do it".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think there's a good chance people who believe that pax hand out retaliatory ratings are looking for reasons that their ratings aren't as high as they would like. Pickup, dropoff, navigation, safety. Be reasonably polite and have a reasonably clean car. That's it. It's all about fundamentals...not much else matters.


Each market is different. Madison is similar to me like GB, Appleton or Kenosha. Pax rate differently than in Mke. If you don't think there are retaliatory ratings it's because you never experienced them.

I was polite, friendly, clean car inside but not always car washed outside because of rain or snow. And I drove safely. Yet my ratings went down the later I worked or in certain areas here.

I get the impression people here think they're superior or better drivers because they have 96+ ratings. Mine ended at 92%. There are so many variables to ratings. My first rides, I was a solid 5.0 for 50 or 75 rides, I forget which.

My tips were always good and solid. It's not because I'm a woman but because I was a good driver and respectful of others. I never asked for tips.

I have a 5.0 with Lyft. My badges are 4 times higher, although I have 1/4 less rides. My tips are somedays comparable. I'm not doing anything different, except, not drove late hours. People on this site focus too much on ratings!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been noticing 5-star ratings get docked and now being replaced by 3 and below. Same service for the last 6yrs



Invisible said:


> Each market is different. Madison is similar to me like GB, Appleton or Kenosha. Pax rate differently than in Mke. If you don't think there are retaliatory ratings it's because you never experienced them.
> 
> I was polite, friendly, clean car inside but not always car washed outside because of rain or snow. And I drove safely. Yet my ratings went down the later I worked or in certain areas here.
> 
> ...


I'm a solid 5 at Lyft as well with 1/4 of the rides

I suspect asshatery on Rohit's end


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I'm a solid 5 at Lyft as well with 1/4 of the rides
> 
> I suspect asshatery on Rohit's end


Lyft pax are simple and kinder. Many appreciate the ride and are thankful for a clean car and safe driving. Some Uber pax are just so entitled. Uber created that nonsense with the whole water & mints thing, letting pax change ratings months later and other things. Majority of my Lyft pax are curbside, even during rush hour.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Lyft pax are simple and kinder. Many appreciate the ride and are thankful for a clean car and safe driving. Some Uber pax are just so entitled. Uber created that nonsense with the whole water & mints thing, letting pax change ratings months later and other things. Majority of my Lyft pax are curbside, even during rush hour.


I ended the water and mints back in 2017. I only offer water if pax needs the trunk. Mostly airports.

surprisingly my rating went up to the 4.9's
I also get more tips when the car is dirty. Things work the opposite in rideshare.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I ended the water and mints back in 2017. I only offer water if pax needs the trunk. Mostly airports.


I never provided them. But my last month working, this woman asked for a water. She said all her drivers before me had water. I had to refrain from laughing at that one.

But I did hear pax say there was a driver here who had a full array of snacks and water. I heard several pax tell me about different drivers. One who did a cash cab show version handing out candy bars. Another who did karaoke and had the screen and speakers. Whatever happened to just driving?

So to some just driving them point a to point b safely and with courtesy isn't enough. They expect the limo treatment for the price of a wagon.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Each market is different. Madison is similar to me like GB, Appleton or Kenosha. Pax rate differently than in Mke. If you don't think there are retaliatory ratings it's because you never experienced them.
> 
> I was polite, friendly, clean car inside but not always car washed outside because of rain or snow. And I drove safely. Yet my ratings went down the later I worked or in certain areas here.
> 
> ...


Invisible you know I care about you but you have a tendency to blame a lot of things on driving in Milwaukee. If it's so bad then leave!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Invisible you know I care about you but you have a tendency to blame a lot of things on driving in Milwaukee. If it's so bad then leave!


I thought she was comparing Uber riders with Lyft riders.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I thought she was comparing Uber riders with Lyft riders.


She was basically telling me I'm full of it because I don't drive in a "real" city. :winking: But I have driven in Milwaukee before, just not enough to draw any firm conclusions.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I went up to a 4.99 and once I hit it, I was bamboozled with a 1 star, a couple 3 stars, and handful of 4’s.

I went from a 4.99 to a 4.96 in a matter 3 weeks.

I think it’s the nature of the beast and people rate low because they can. However, I wouldn’t be surprised the psychology behind the ratings which Uber has researched in depth. They know points make drivers tick which is how they eliminated surge and know a $5 surge will get the ants to move where they need to.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Invisible you know I care about you but you have a tendency to blame a lot of things on driving in Milwaukee. If it's so bad then leave!


Wow, that's out of line. I don't blame things on driving in Mke. But you can't compare Mke to other cities. We've had more U/L drivers attacked and car jacked in this part of the state than other cities in this state. And we have the most crime.

I've slways stated ratings don't matter. I learned from Eats how skewed they can be and decided not to worry about ratings. And yet people are so fixated on ratings.

I do not have a victim mentality, nor have I ever. You don't know me, and what I've experienced in life, nor does me anyone here. As I've stated numerous times, I'm trying to relocate. But way to be original telling me to move if I don't like it. It's similar to those here who say if you don't like it, quit.



MadTownUberD said:


> She was basically telling me I'm full of it because I don't drive in a "real" city. :winking: But I have driven in Milwaukee before, just not enough to draw any firm conclusions.


It's not fair for you to write that when you have no clue what I was thinking of when I quoted your post. Think as you want; it's your right.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I know it's first in first out. But sometimes Uber with holds a bad rating from you until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. So it's possible that getting a five-star from a certain trip could trip the trigger that unleashes the bad rating you earned on a previous trip. I've deduced this from ratings behavior in the past, especially when they used to show you the total number of five star trips in the app.
> 
> I take that back. Uber always with holds bad rating until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. when you end a trip and get an instant bad rating, that's not from that exact trip. Otherwise it would be way too easy to retaliate. Like physically, out of anger.


I got a one star last night. It made me very angry so I called Uber support. Reading your comments helps me. At first I thought it was from the ride with the challenging navigation. A street was closed down with construction and a crane in the street. Went around but the navigation went swirly. Basically had to drive towards their hotel. I got right to the side of the hotel. They asked to be brought to the round drive in front of their hotel. That's where it got interesting because I needed to drive through Lower Wacker Drive and other underground streets to go around the streets to get them to the curved drive. I didn't get lost on Lower Wacker. That is why I had the response of anger. Many drivers would have been lost rerouting and getting through Lower Wacker but I pulled it off. I realize now that the one star for trip route would have been from last week.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I know it's first in first out. But sometimes Uber with holds a bad rating from you until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. So it's possible that getting a five-star from a certain trip could trip the trigger that unleashes the bad rating you earned on a previous trip. I've deduced this from ratings behavior in the past, especially when they used to show you the total number of five star trips in the app.
> 
> I take that back. Uber always with holds bad rating until a sufficient number of trips or a sufficient amount of time has passed. when you end a trip and get an instant bad rating, that's not from that exact trip. Otherwise it would be way too easy to retaliate. Like physically, out of anger.


I agree. They delay low ratings at least some of the time. Maybe always.



MadTownUberD said:


> I give out less than 5* to probably 10-25% of my pax.


Wow. Why so harsh?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I agree. They delay low ratings at least some of the time. Maybe always.
> 
> 
> Wow. Why so harsh?


Why so harsh? Because they deserve it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Why so harsh? Because they deserve it.


I'm stunned. You're in the midwest with all those nice people.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I don't think Uber is messing with you in that regard.
> Passengers don't have to rate you right away many times there's a delay.
> By the time the pax gets around to rating you they could've confused you with another driver especially if they use Rideshare a lot.
> Also some passengers don't know how ratings work, they will get a high bill from Uber and they will take it out on Uber by giving what they think is a low rating to the company.
> ...


Here in Chicago there are some challenging roadways. The 290 expressway has a huge construction project going on. Lower Wacker Drive is underground. Avoiding Lower Wacker Drive at night is not a cause to give a driver a one star rating. Avoiding a mile and a half of 90/94 where you change l


goneubering said:


> I'm stunned. You're in the midwest with all those nice people.


Most passengers in Chicago are decent. We have pressure from the new mayor. Somehow she dislikes rideshare. Taxes have been added to some of the rides in the city. So some rides cost more. This is putting pressure on the riders. So this is making some riders pickier.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I'm stunned. You're in the midwest with all those nice people.


It's not about being nice. It's about whether I would want to do that particular trip again by preference.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not about being nice. It's about whether I would want to do that particular trip again by preference.


I don't follow your logic. You downrate riders because a trip was short? I've given over 4000 rides and probably downrated less than 10 times. It's so rare I can't even remember the last one so it blew me away when you're in a very good market and you're downrating essentially every week.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't follow your logic. You downrate riders because a trip was short? I've given over 4000 rides and probably downrated less than 10 times. It's so rare I can't even remember the last one so it blew me away when you're in a very good market and you're downrating essentially every week.


Yes I downrate them because a trip was short and there's a slim chance they'll tip (college students) UNLESS they are on their absolute best behavior. The goal is for the rating to be a piece of info I use when deciding whether to accept a ping.

Let's say I get a 11 minute ping for a 4 minute trip and the rating is 4.72. I'll probably reject it. But if the rating is 4.98 or 4.99 I'll accept because there's a good chance they'll make it worth my while.

Sure, rider rating is less important as of Uber Pro rollout, but it's still information.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I downrate them because a trip was short


Pls define 'short'.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Pls define 'short'.


$3.19. From campus to a restaurant downtown or vice versa. 2-4 college students piling in and out of my car likely cost at least a couple of dollars in wear and tear / cleaning time / cleaning supplies even if the car doesn't move. They touch the damn windows pointing out watering holes to their friends. They distract me with Snapchat videos and cackling. Sorority chicks make my eyes roll back into my head when they backstab whoever isn't in the car....I'll need eye surgery eventually. They slam doors.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> 3.19


Ok U added a bunch of stuff there. You said u downrate for short rides. Is that a mile? 2? 
oh, never mind. Just one more reason to totally ignore pax ratings.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Ok U added a bunch of stuff there. You said u downrate for short rides. Is that a mile? 2?
> oh, never mind. Just one more reason to totally ignore pax ratings.


It tends to be about 1 mile. Several city blocks thru traffic. Lots of brakes/transmission usage. Not preferable at base rates / no tips.

The fact that you ignore pax ratings is part of why I feel zero guilt in giving bad ratings. There will be a driver who will pick up a poorly rated pax eventually, and those of us who do look at ratings can have another piece of info with which to base an accept/decline decision.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> It tends to be about 1 mile.


So, I'm in pax mode I generally have my wife n son w me. Usually on vacation. If I request an Uber for 1 mile, which is at least 20 min walking, I get downrated? And I always tip. IN THE APP. But after the fact depending. Really? U get why many drivers ignore ratings, yeah? and if know instantly if I was downrated as I have a 5.0.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> So, I'm in pax mode I generally have my wife n son w me. Usually on vacation. If I request an Uber for 1 mile, which is at least 20 min walking, I get downrated? And I always tip. IN THE APP. But after the fact depending. Really? U get why many drivers ignore ratings, yeah? and if know instantly if I was downrated as I have a 5.0.


No I would not downrate you because I would realize there is a higher probability you would tip, especially when on vacation, like I just tipped the 2 XL drivers we had in North Carolina.

Even college students I don't downrate PURELY for short trips...but they are on very thin ice the instant I pull up. Any minor infraction, which I would tolerate on a longer trip or one more likely to tip, gets them 4* and down from me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> $3.19. From campus to a restaurant downtown or vice versa. 2-4 college students piling in and out of my car likely cost at least a couple of dollars in wear and tear / cleaning time / cleaning supplies even if the car doesn't move. They touch the damn windows pointing out watering holes to their friends. They distract me with Snapchat videos and cackling. Sorority chicks make my eyes roll back into my head when they backstab whoever isn't in the car....I'll need eye surgery eventually. They slam doors.


It sounds like you're torturing yourself by picking up college kids. Why do you accept those rides? To get Pro?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It sounds like you're torturing yourself by picking up college kids. Why do you accept those rides? To get Pro?


Sometimes it's to keep AR up to get Pro, yes. But often times I don't know it's a college kid until pickup. And other times they're the only trips available.

And it's not exactly "torture", it's just not preferred.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i feel like they throw 4 stars my way when i cancel rides...



goneubering said:


> It sounds like you're torturing yourself by picking up college kids. Why do you accept those rides? To get Pro?


i spend a few hours driving college kids sometimes to get my quest easier. if not for quest i don't think college kids would get many rides.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Disagree! I'm at 4.97 (up from 4.96) and I've handed out a couple of 4*'s and a couple of 3*'s in the past week.


It sounds like you've disproved the retaliatory ratings theory.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It sounds like you've disproved the retaliatory ratings theory.


That's exactly my point in all of this.


----------

